# mezcla de impedancias en una caja



## Juapillo (Dic 8, 2010)

Hola, antes de nada felicidades por el foro, es mi primer post aquí y tengo que decir que encontré de todo gracias a vosotros.

Dicho esto, tengo una pregunta de novatos seguro: Es posible mezclar en una misma caja un altavoz para agudos de 8 ohm y uno para graves de 4 sin que esto traiga consecuencias "catastróficas" para el amplificador? Originalmente eran 2 de 8 en paralelo con un filtro paso-alto en el de agudos pero el grave se me ha "desbocinado" (roto la parte blandita del círculo exterior del cono, también llamada suspensión en el manual de reparación vuestro) y tengo unos buenos y bonitos de 4 ohm para poner en su lugar.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 8, 2010)

Juapillo, tiene las siguientes opciones:



 Conectar los parlantes de 4Ω en serie, asi la carga sera de 8Ω. Si volaron los originales que eran de mayor impedancia, los parlantes de 4Ω dejaran de ser buenos y bonitos.
 Conectar *solamente un parlante de 4Ω* y dejar el otro dañado de 8Ω en su lugar y desconectado. Ese montaje se llama radiador pasivo.
 Puede mandar a arreglar los parlantes que se dañaron.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 8, 2010)

Juapillo dijo:


> Hola, antes de nada felicidades por el foro, es mi primer post aquí y tengo que decir que encontré de todo gracias a vosotros.
> 
> Dicho esto, tengo una pregunta de novatos seguro: Es posible mezclar en una misma caja un altavoz para agudos de 8 ohm y uno para graves de 4 sin que esto traiga consecuencias "catastróficas" para el amplificador? Originalmente eran 2 de 8 en paralelo con un filtro paso-alto en el de agudos pero el grave se me ha "desbocinado" (roto la parte blandita del círculo exterior del cono, también llamada suspensión en el manual de reparación vuestro) y tengo unos buenos y bonitos de 4 ohm para poner en su lugar.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano


 

Primero, bienvenido al foro!!

Ahora con respecto a tu consulta, en una caja, la impedancia total la determina el woofers, si este es de 8, la impedancia de todo el gabinete sera de 8, lo mismo si el woofers es de 4.

Luego los reproductores de medias y altas frecunecias, al tener un capacitor en serie formando el filtro, se bloquea la componente de continua, asi que lo que venga despues del capacitor ya no cuenta para el ampli, tener uno o mas  tweters de 8 en paralelo al woofers de 4 , la impedancia sera de 4.

Cualquier cosa nos consultas

saludos!


----------



## Juapillo (Dic 8, 2010)

Gracias por la ayuda.

No me expliqué bien mandrake. Tener tengo 2 de 4 ohm, lo que pasa es que también tengo 2 cajas, y aunque solo está estropeada el grave de una, prefiero cambiárselo a las 2 para que suenen y sean iguales.

En principio está estropeado no por pasarme dándole caña, sino por viejo (se me acaba de quedar un trozo de altavoz en la mano). Lo que haré será poner el de 4 en su lugar, y a tener cuidado...

y lo dicho, por tenerlos de diferentes impedancias no pasa nada no? que estoy planteándome hacer un amplificador y para saber...


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 8, 2010)

Juapillo dijo:


> . . . En principio está estropeado no por pasarme dándole caña, sino por viejo . . .


 
 Bien, como es un amplificador viejo y tal vez maneja una potencia   moderada: si puede reemplazar los dos parlantes de 8Ω por los de 4Ω, siempre y cuando no le   de "caña" porque ahi si le da "chumbimba" al amplificador. 



			
				pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> . . . si no me equivoco Juapillo tiene dos cajas y  dos woofers, y la idea es reemplazar los dos woofers de 8Ω por los de  4Ω no? . . .



M&$rd@, solamente me habia fijado en las palabras "Originalmente  eran 2 de 8 en paralelo", tienes razon Pipa09, ya regrese de la luna.


----------



## pipa09 (Dic 8, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> a cada bafle le coloca un parlante de 4Ω y uno de 8Ω con el cono en buen estado, solamente conectara el parlante de 4Ω.


 
Perdon por meterme, pero si no me equivoco Juapillo tiene dos cajas y dos woofers, y la idea es reemplazar los dos woofers de 8Ω por los de 4Ω no?

Si es asi, no veo inconvenientes, salvo que la potencia que uses no admita bajar de los 8Ω.


----------



## Juapillo (Dic 9, 2010)

De acuerdo. Pues haré eso, le pondré los de 4 ohm y a tener cuidado.

Muchas gracias a los dos


----------

